# Montana rifle season for Antelope starts in the morning!!!



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I've been scouting almost every weekend since August. The goats look really good this year and seem pretty easy to pattern. Lets just hoe the weather doesn't hold them up for tommorrow. If I have success I will post some pics. Wish me luck!!! Hope some of you guys are going out tommorrow if your in Montana. Good luck to ya :beer:


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

Any luck?

I have a tag for the Lavina area- just waiting for new optics for the big gun. Might get out this weekend.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I had a tag for the Geyser area. I saw lots of bucks opening day, but took one a little smaller then I thought. I actually saw one that would have made book, but couldn't get a shot. If you look in the hunting photos I have a pic there. Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## KRAKMT (Oct 24, 2005)

I got mine. Nice doe at along ways. I lost count of paces after 350. I plan on taking a laser range finder to check the distance. First thing I ever shot with the .50. :wink:


----------

